# Variable außerhalb der While-Schleife ausgeben



## Luzie (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Ausgabe der ausgefüllten Formularfelder an einen Mailer übergeben. Dafür müsste die Variable $ausgabe aber außerhalb der while-Schleife liegen. 

Ist das möglich?


```
<?php 
while (list ($key, $value) = each ($_REQUEST)) 
{ 
$ausgabe="";
  if($value !=""){
	  $ausgabe.=$key." => ".$value."<br />\n"; 
	  		}
	  echo $ausgabe;		
	} 
?>
```


----------



## tefla (19. Februar 2004)

Ja!


```
<?php 
while (list ($key, $value) = each ($_REQUEST)) 
{ 
$ausgabe=""; 
  if($value !=""){ 
      $ausgabe.=$key." => ".$value."<br />\n"; 
              } 
      
    } 
  echo $ausgabe;         
?>
```


----------



## Luzie (19. Februar 2004)

Hi

das wäre schön, habe ich auch schon versucht. Gibt mir allerdings nur das letzte Formularfeld wieder, wenn es ausgefüllt ist.


----------



## Luzie (19. Februar 2004)

hat sich erledigt. 
nachdem ich $ausgabe=""; vor die Schleife gesetzt habe, funktionierte es.


----------



## oFE-SchaTTeN (19. Februar 2004)

jetzt net hauen wenns net stimmt ich bin php  aber geht das net mit global auch? 

Also


```
global $ausgabe;
echo $ausgabe;
```


----------



## Chino (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von oFE-SchaTTeN _
> *jetzt net hauen wenns net stimmt ich bin php  aber geht das net mit global auch?
> 
> Also
> ...



Nein, mit global holst Du dir nur Variablen in den lokalen Focus einer Funktion, d.h. wenn Du eine Variable außerhalb einer Funktionen initialisiert hast, ist sie erstmal innerhalb einer Funktion unbekannt. Mittels global kannst Du die Variable aber dann auch innerhalb einer Funktion verwenden, ohne sie explizit beim Funktionsaufruf als Argument mit übergeben zu müssen. Dies ist aber bei den Superglobalen Variablen wie $_GET, $_POST, $_REQUEST, $_SERVER, $_ENV, $_COOKIE und $_SESSION nicht der Fall, diese sind automatisch auch innerhalb der Funktion bekannt ohne sie vorher mittels global zu globalisieren. Konstanten ebenfalls.


----------

